# St Aug variation or weeds?



## Zb182 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello! Excuse my ignorance but I moved into my first house 3 months ago and inherited a decent sized lawn that has blown up with random growth. I'm fairly certain I have St Augustine but there are a ton of other things in the yard and I'm not sure if there is another St aug variation or weeds. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Crabgrass? ... Maybe


----------

